# Purdy Sale Event



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sherwin williams 5 days only from June 18-22,2012. 35% off all Purdy brushes,rollers etc.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet, I need some new dusters.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol @ Gabe. :lol:

Even though they are going to be on sale, I'm sure HD still has them cheaper any day of the week.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

This is a reminder that all Purdy dusters are 35% off the list price.
Hurry in! 5 day sale starts today


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


>


 Never understood why they left the word t off the shirt.New something was missing on this chick.METH!


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol @ Gabe. :lol:
> 
> Even though they are going to be on sale, I'm sure HD still has them cheaper any day of the week.


Yeah, if your lookin for a 2 1/2 inch Sprig


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

mudbone said:


> sherwin williams 5 days only from june 18-22,2012. 35% off all purdy brushes,rollers etc.:d



spam


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Xmark said:


> spam


I'm sensing a little resentment Xmark?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm sensing a little resentment Xmark?


 
Postal


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm sensing a little resentment Xmark?


naw, just pointing out the hypocrisy.hopefully that'll change things and open up this stale forum a bit.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Xmark said:


> naw, just pointing out the hypocrisy.hopefully that'll change things and open up this stale forum a bit.


Please point out to me how an established member (not a one time poster linking HIS product) pointing out a sale on paint brushes is spam? I could use the help, I'm a little slow.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Xmark said:


> naw, just pointing out the hypocrisy.hopefully that'll change things and open up this stale forum a bit.


I'm not following the hypocrisy logic. The bot spam stuff is humored and told to introduce itself. This other stuff you are accusing of being spam is real people that have interacted. You been on a message board before?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We freely admit it is a fine line noncontractors need to want to abide by the rules they agreed to when they join a forum designed and intended for painting CONTRACTORS. We welcome the involvment of those who have figured out. Most seem to understand what the purpose is here and manage to adjust smoothly. Those looking to participate to share and learn do well. Those looking to sell, not so well.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Please point out to me how an established member (not a one time poster linking HIS product) pointing out a sale on paint brushes is spam? I could use the help, I'm a little slow.


Lot's of posters make money from pimping paint, various sundries and products,services,books,videos,courses,blogs,web sites,etc.The hypocrisy extends to the very core of this forum.I guess if you become part of the clique it's ok:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

From the "Terms of Service" we all agreed to when joining....

Advertising Rules
Some members of Paint Talk may work for or own a company that sells tools, equipment, supplies, or other paint related products and services. It is natural to want to advertise your product and/or services on this site. However, in order to create a community that is not continuously filtering through unwanted solicitations the administrators will enforce firm rules in regards to advertising.

What advertising is allowed?
We allow you to create a signature file found here: http://www.painttalk.com/profile.php?do=editsignature
This signature file can be up to four lines long and contain a link to your company, phone number, and and your namet. Text in the signature must be standard font size (2) and must not contain any questionable content or sales pitches.

Any signature file that is longer than four lines or contains large fonts will be deleted.

Once you create a signature file you are free to participate in meaningful conversation on the board. As you gain a reputation on the board you will also be advertising your company via your signature.

What type of advertising is NOT allowed?
Users who post messages that promote any products or services that they sell or provide will be deleted. Anyone who posts ads or meaningless content just to get their signature out there will have their posts deleted as well.

Users who violate these rules will also have their accounts disabled.

Last, if you have a product or service that you really want to reach the board with then you can buy a banner ad from us. Please contact us if you would like to receive more information on advertising.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Xmark said:


> Lot's of posters make money from pimping paint, various sundries and products,services,books,videos,courses,blogs,web sites,etc.The hypocrisy extends to the very core of this forum.I guess if you become part of the clique it's ok:


Is there something you'd like to sell us? 

Xmark, I know you have been here only about two months now, and we are just getting to know you. But the clique that you are talking about, it's just guys that have known each other for a number of years. There is a familiarity that comes with knowing each other that long. 

I hope I'm not coming across as an azzhole tonight, its not my intention. I just got in after a long day, I'm tired & haven't cleaned up yet. Just trying to catch up on PT.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Xmark said:


> Lot's of posters make money from pimping paint, various sundries and products,services,books,videos,courses,blogs,web sites,etc.The hypocrisy extends to the very core of this forum.I guess if you become part of the clique it's ok:


Careful you could go from Xmark to X-member!:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Careful you could go from Xmark to X-member!:whistling2:


No. So far Xmark is just voicing his opinion of the forum, right or wrong. Believe it or not, we DO listen and adjust if warranted. Look guys, the moderators here are members just like you. We all have a business to run, and volunteer our spare time here to a community we have come to love.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> No. So far Xmark is just voicing his opinion of the forum, right or wrong. Believe it or not, we DO listen and adjust if warranted. Look guys, the moderators here are members just like you. We all have a business to run, and volunteer our spare time here to a community we have come to love.


What do you mean?? You guys don't get paid !!  How does Bill can afford a road trip then??


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What do you mean?? You guys don't get paid !!  How does Bill can afford a road trip then??


I'm still waiting for that house in the Hamptons Nathan promised.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I once posted a picture of myself with the services listed below. Im still super bummed no one wanted to buy. Moral of the story: not everyone is making money by advertising on here


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> I once posted a picture of myself with the services listed below. Im still super bummed no one wanted to buy. Moral of the story: not everyone is making money by advertising on here


Try posting some kitchen cabinets and some Festools :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Try posting some kitchen cabinets and some Festools :whistling2:


Come again?!!!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm still waiting for that house in the Hamptons Nathan promised.


A least you didn't send money to bikerboy overseas. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> A least you didn't send money to bikerboy overseas. :whistling2:


Just that one time.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I got a call from a sherwin store today to tell me about the sale. I havent bought any paint form the store in a solid 8 months now. They are really hustling the purdys.


----------

